

Cubans trace roots to remote Sierra Leone village   - ghosh
http://m.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-25876023#TWEET1107434

======
peter_l_downs
What an amazing story. Here's the documentary's website:
[http://theyarewe.com/](http://theyarewe.com/), which was oddly not linked to
by the original article.

------
dhughes
My screen brightness has broken it's so bright why are my eyes so watery,
obviously it's the screen.

